# Garbo Officer Hotty



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Garbo officer hotty took out the pumps at Frisco Rod & Gun. She left the hose in and drove off. The breakaway was rusted and she took the whole pumps down. Our tax dollars at work.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Just goes to show you that the whole world ended when the position of Gas Station Attendant was eliminated.

Officer Hottie has to spend a lot more time than the rest of us looking Hot so I don't begrudge her being in a hurry to get back to Patrolling the OBX.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2018)

Pics of officer hotty ?


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

There's two of em .... They ride together some time, .... they blocked me off on the short road over to the dunes before you get to ramp 38 heading north .... I had walked to the top of the dune to see what 38 looked like and they blocked me leaving .... somebody had been driving over the dunes there, they asked if it was me ..... I told em that both of em together couldn't make me drive my ole Jeep cross that dune .... They laughed, we talked for a minute and they let me go ... Dang it ! They are hotties ....


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Sounds like a road trip with a cooler full of fresh considered is in order


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Meant to say fresh cobs


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

NC KingFisher said:


> Sounds like a road trip with a cooler full of fresh considered is in order


Officer Hottie is attracted to young men on road trips with full coolers. You might be able to meet up with her, not sure about you hooking up with Officer Hottie. more likely you will be the one getting hooked up on a trip to Manteo in the back seat of LEO vehicle.

According to Bronze, Officer Hottie likes it when the Hose is left in after pumping.


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

Garboman said:


> According to Bronze, Officer Hottie likes it when the Hose is left in after pumping.


You just made my day.


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

Islander80 said:


> You just made my day.


Oh My..
Hopefully Officer "hottie" drops by here, throws a 8 and bait.. giving Us some line.. Har! Har!

(EDIT) ok Guys, you got Us Southern Folks all duded up..

WE NEED PICS of _*Officer Hottie*_
:beer:opcorn:


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

No officer hotties in Wilmington, there's some fine looking turtle patrol ladies a touch south who like to talk to the young guy with a cooler tarpon fishing. I'll have to sneak the fresh cobs by her, catch her on the way back with an empty cooler


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Ask them if they work at the bank too, cause you would like to make a deposit, that ought to get you cuffed ( maybe you like that too??) Good luck,...pop.


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Pictures please, no use in teasing us without a picture! I,m a sharker so you know I'm a law breaker sometimes. 
Dave


----------

